# Limbsaver Modular Stabilizer 3071



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

After reviewing the Limbsaver S-Coil stabilizer I was asked to look at the Modular Stabilizer. Knowing how much I like the S-Coil I accepted and soon had one in my hands and shortly after mounted to my bow.
Limbsaver is recognized as one of the leading world-wide providers of Noise and Vibration Control Technologies. So, when you get a stabilizer made by Limbsaver it’s going to work if you get the right one for your bow and needs. 
The technology behind the Modular is; “NAVCOM (Noise and Vibration Control Material) is a highly effective vibration control material that absorbs the transmission of vibration throughout the broadband spectrum of 10 to 30,000 Hz. NAVCOM material outperforms all other elastomeric materials in sound and vibration reduction.” Best said and quoted from the Limbsaver site.
One of the biggest features besides the NAVCOM is the ability to add or take away modular nodes. So, depending on your type of shooting or needs all you have to do is unscrew a node or screw a node on it is as simple as that. Also, as I have said before I have carpal tunnel syndrome and if I do not use a quality stabilizer my hands do not last long and as I noticed with the S-Coil I notice the same with the modular’s that I can shoot longer and have less discomfort. When you use a product such as the Modular you are at optimal performance and getting the best vibration reduction on the market. Some of their other features of this stabilizer is that with compression ring technology and versatility it reduces bow jump as well. When you have all of this you improve your consistency as well. In my opinion between the Modular and the S-Coil you do not need to look anywhere else for a stabilizer. For more information on Limbsaver quality products visit then at www.Limbsaver.com.
Review written by: Gary Elliott​


----------

